# Mixing Vieja and Herichthys



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Wanting to setup my 125g as a CA tank. My 2 favorites are the Vieja and Herichthys families. Will they mix ok? Could I have multiple of each in the same tank? What's the "rule" on these guys?

Thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There's a variety of both, especially if your including theraps, paratheraps and other "sister" families.

What are your favorites in both? Some get larger than others, some have the reputation of being more aggressive than others... :wink:


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

What TFG said.

Some Vieja can get a foot long and almost all of them are quite robust, which means lots of waste and a heavy filter load. Some of these guys are on the mellower side, some can be real terrors. (in both genera).


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Was looking to put carpintis Ã¢â‚¬ËœEscondidaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ in with either argentea or regani


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

I also like Paratheraps fenestratus


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Bifaschiatum (sp?) is my favorite Veg (I still think of them as Heros) 

Such wonderful coloration.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

jaybuc said:


> Was looking to put carpintis Ã¢â‚¬ËœEscondidaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ in with either argentea or regani


These might work... my concern would be the green texas... They can get nasty... Fenns might be too much too...


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> jaybuc said:
> 
> 
> > Was looking to put carpintis Ã¢â‚¬ËœEscondidaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ in with either argentea or regani
> ...


What would be better tankmates for the Carpintis?


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Black belts and synspilum (sp) are pretty rowdy, I would think they would give the carpintis a run for their money. (Keep in mind both of those fish get BIG) so water changes and good filtration are critical).


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Honestly... More Carpintis, they do decent together in species tanks, once they're about 4" unplug the heater... In the summer months they will spawn...


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

What are other good carpentis tankmates? Maybe hondoran reds...what about a black belt?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Black belts are (i believe) the only "vieja" left. They would be fine for a while... untill they decide to snap and kill everything! LOL


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

What is the growth rate of black belts and carpintis? are they fast growers like oscars?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They grow fast, not as fast as an oscar, but fast...


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

TFG thanks!

Just trying to understand the CA fish better, have lived in a Frontosa and Oscar world for a long time...CA are a much different in a lot of ways. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Upon further reflection, I'll echo the idea of a carpintis species tank (of course a robertsoni would be even cooler, but good luck finding them).

Carpintis are really striking fish, and a bunch in a well done tank would be quite the living room showpiece. Add in a bunch of plain australian rainbowfish, Buenos Ares Tetras, or any astyanax tetras as "dither"/fry eaters. And that would be one cool tank.


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

ivanmike said:


> Upon further reflection, I'll echo the idea of a carpintis species tank (of course a robertsoni would be even cooler, but good luck finding them).
> 
> Carpintis are really striking fish, and a bunch in a well done tank would be quite the living room showpiece. Add in a bunch of plain australian rainbowfish, Buenos Ares Tetras, or any astyanax tetras as "dither"/fry eaters. And that would be one cool tank.


both rapps and cichluvr have robertsoni in stock fyi


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Robertsoni DO NOT like their own kind. Get only one or none!


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> jaybuc said:
> 
> 
> > Was looking to put carpintis Ã¢â‚¬ËœEscondidaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ in with either argentea or regani
> ...


ITLL WORK HAVE VONTEHILLOS IN WITH ZONATUS, PEARSI, BIFA, SYNSPILUM, AND OTHERS AND THERE ISNT A PROBLEM. I THREW THEM IN @ 2" AND THEY ALL MADE IT WITH THE BIG BOYS NO PROBLEMS. JUST HAVE A SPARE TANK IN CASE YOURS DONT LIKE EACH OTHER.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe your caps button is stuck...


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok here is my Jeff Rapps order list...can't wait to get them

2x Herichthys carpintis Ã¢â‚¬ËœEscondidaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ 2.5-3" 
1x Amphilophus lyonsi 3-3.5Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

TFG which one would be your biggest concern as they get bigger? Should I just limit it to maybe 3 carpintis and 1 black belt? I want to keep at least either the Vieja or the Paratheraps..please advise


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be inclined to lose the black belt as they have a tendency to snap. Of all the bifas I've kept only one was a jerk... I've had about 10 adults... Just about every black belt I've had has had control issues LOL


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

What about keeping a bifasciatus and a hartwegi together? and doing away with the black belt


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Bifas and hartwegi will hybridize... Unless you luck out with two females I'm thinking you may have issues...


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Or maybe just go with the following SA setup...love these guys!

Hypselecara temporalis 
Heros sp. Ã¢â‚¬ËœrotkeilÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ 
Geophagus abalios

now that would be an eyepoping tank


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

What about this list? I think I've got it now

2x Herichthys carpintis Ã¢â‚¬ËœEscondidaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ 2.5-3" 
1x Amphilophus lyonsi 3-3.5Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Seeing as Im into SA lately I like the SA list first posted!


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

ivanmike said:


> What TFG said.
> 
> Some Vieja can get a foot long and almost all of them are quite robust, which means lots of waste and a heavy filter load. Some of these guys are on the mellower side, some can be real terrors. (in both genera).


So which Vieja and Paratheraps could I mix? I plan on ordering today from Rapps so please let me know..............


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds to me like you're all over the place on what you want. Why not take some more time to get things straight? The more patient you are with this hobby the more rewarding it will be. It's a hobby, it's not supposed to be rushed or strerss you out or strike any negativity.

hobÃ‚Â·by1 Ã¢â‚¬â€š Ã¢â‚¬â€š/Ã‹Ë†hÃ‰â€™bi/ Show Spelled[hob-ee] Show IPA 
noun, plural -bies. 
1. an activity or interest pursued for pleasure or relaxation and not as a main occupation: Her hobbies include stamp-collecting and woodcarving.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Couldn't agree more TFG, sometimes you have to just sit back and enjoy it, and if something comes to you, write it down, and think on it. But don't make rushed decisions, sometimes they cause more headache in the long run, or you regret them.

Took me about 3 months to figure out what I wanted for the 55, once I got it, I'm really happy with it. My 20 long I was lucky enough to get right after the 2nd try :dancing:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I often pass up a species of cichlid that I've wanted for years simply because if they're available now, they will be later... When I'm ready to work with them... The good old common green snook is a perfect example... Found em, couldn't afford them... BUT, I know two people who have them so I"m not worried.  I may have to wait a year or two for fry or cast off adults but I"m willing to wait!


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Nah..I know what I want...just wanted to get a good mix of SA/CA...just converted my Front tank to go back to my first love  Been keeping cichlids for 15+ years


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

jaybuc i'm in the same boat, got alot of great feedback and going with a general mix of mostly ca, maybe a green terror would be the only sa but thats still up in the air. mostly amphi, parachromis and vieja is how i think i will go.


----------



## simmsjoseph.215 (11 mo ago)

jaybuc said:


> Wanting to setup my 125g as a CA tank. My 2 favorites are the Vieja and Herichthys families. Will they mix ok? Could I have multiple of each in the same tank? What's the "rule" on these guys?
> 
> Thanks


yes they will breed, both are Herichthys.


----------

